# Upgraded, got a HR44 instead of HR54??



## dmproske (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been a DTV customer since 2005, have had the protection plan as far back as I can remember. So I called to upgrade my HR24 to a Genie. Since their website says I could upgrade to the "Latest Technology" from DTV I asked over the phone which DVR I would be getting, since the HR54 is the most current. They said most likely a 54. 
So today the tech comes out to do the install while I was at work. He installed a HR44. She asked why not a HR54. He said he did not have a HR54 to install, and that "HR54 IS FOR 4K SYSTEMS ONLY". I am throwing the BS flag on that. Also doesn't seem right to me that when using the upgrade on my protection plan that I am paying extra for, that I would not receive the latest equipment. I understand when replacing broken equipment you receive whatever is available, but I thought upgrading was different. 

I am going to call them, but wanted to get educated here first. HR54 only for 4K??? Is that correct? If not should I have received a 54?
Thank you for the help.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Until the supply catches up, installers have been told by DirecTV to only provide HR54s (and the Reverse Band LNB) for 4K installations.

You're not really missing anything with the HR44, the only thing the HR54 can do that the HR44 can't is power a SWM LNB without an external power inserter and deliver linear 4K channels to clients.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Exactly why I don't have the protection plan for 'the latest technology'.

Good luck, but DIRECTV considers a Genie a Genie. For awhile, the 34 was on a list where you could call and get it replaced because it didn't work well. But then they 'fixed' the 34 with a firmware update and reports are you can't get a 34 replaced because you're not happy with it.

You get what is on the truck of the installer when they show up. You should have said 'no, I'll reschedule the install for later', but most here have heard the 54 is for those with 4K. But a couple have said they got a 54 installed (without a 4K TV) because that is what the installer had on their truck.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dmproske said:


> I've been a DTV customer since 2005, have had the protection plan as far back as I can remember. So I called to upgrade my HR24 to a Genie. Since their website says I could upgrade to the "Latest Technology" from DTV I asked over the phone which DVR I would be getting, since the HR54 is the most current. They said most likely a 54.
> So today the tech comes out to do the install while I was at work. He installed a HR44. She asked why not a HR54. He said he did not have a HR54 to install, and that "HR54 IS FOR 4K SYSTEMS ONLY". I am throwing the BS flag on that. Also doesn't seem right to me that when using the upgrade on my protection plan that I am paying extra for, that I would not receive the latest equipment. I understand when replacing broken equipment you receive whatever is available, but I thought upgrading was different.
> 
> I am going to call them, but wanted to get educated here first. HR54 only for 4K??? Is that correct? If not should I have received a 54?
> Thank you for the help.


The HR34 and HR44s provide the following......200+ hrs of HD recording/800+ hrs of SD recording......Five tuners with PIP......1 terabyte hard drive......Genie Recommends......Both support C31 and C41 Clients......Both work with any DIRECTV remote in IR mode......Wired internet......Component, Composite and HDMI outputs......RCA digital audio out......The HR44s add the following......Smaller size......External, user-replaceable power supply......Internal Wi-Fi......RF compatibility with RC7* remotes......Optical Audio Out......Faster processor......The HR54s are needed for 4K......No front panel buttons with the exception of Power On/Off......Red reset button and Access Card relocated to right side panel......No phone input......No Component and Composite jacks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's certainly possible to put an HR54 on a non 4k setup, but there is no benefit, other than getting 4k later and not needing a new dvr.

As mentioned, it does have the ability to power the swm on it's own. If you have a mixed setup, this is not recommended. HR54 also removes the phone line so no caller ID for those that use it. It's not faster than an HR44.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Doing an upgrade if you don't have 4K an HR44 is what you would expect.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Yep, same for me. In my recent install I went HR44 and HR24, was told my a forum member that if I had a 4K tv (which I do) to tell them so I could get an HR54, but I opted to wait.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As KyL416 mentions, unless you are specifically doing a 4K upgrade, an HR44 is the correct Genie to install according to DirecTV policies. HR54s are reserved only for 4K installs and upgrades unless that is all the warehouse has then an HR54 can be install in a regular install or upgrade. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Doing an upgrade if you don't have 4K an HR44 is what you would expect.


I have a 4K set, but I really don't see the need for going any further than a 44. The PQ on D* content is far better than my 1080p plasmas' PQ. Simply put, if you have a "good" 4K set, the upscaled PQ is better than any 1080p set I've seen.

As far as the "a Genie is a Genie" thing goes, I really have to wonder about that. I called the Access Department the other day and they told me that if I replaced my owned 44 with a 54, the 54 would be "leased" rather than owned. The CSR I talked didn't seem to know what to do and I didn't feel like calling Retention to see what the story really was. If what that CSR told me was true and the 54 is viewed as an upgrade rather just another Genie...well, I'll stick with what I have now.

Rich


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Yep, same for me. In my recent install I went HR44 and HR24, was told my a forum member that if I had a 4K tv (which I do) to tell them so I could get an HR54, but I opted to wait.


And really, it's probably better waiting, in the future something better might be available besides the HR54 + client setup, but if you already got a HR54, they wouldn't give it to you as part of your upgrade to 4K.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

KyL416 said:


> Until the supply catches up, installers have been told by DirecTV to only provide HR54s (and the Reverse Band LNB) for 4K installations.
> 
> You're not really missing anything with the HR44, the only thing the HR54 can do that the HR44 can't is power a SWM LNB without an external power inserter and deliver linear 4K channels to clients.


Do you know how long is the wait until the reverse 5LNB comes out, if ever ? (I know it is in test yet) this is what is holding me to go 4k since I still use plenty of 119 and the reverse 3LNB would not work for that.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Probably by the end of the year, but you'll still be at the mercy of whatever the installer has on their truck if you don't want to get it yourself at a site like Solid Signal. If the supplies in non-119 markets are low, the installer would probably only be able to install it for customers who are subscribing to the Spanish or ChineseDirect packages.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

KyL416 said:


> And really, it's probably better waiting, in the future something better might be available besides the HR54 + client setup, but if you already got a HR54, they wouldn't give it to you as part of your upgrade to 4K.


This is exactly my strategy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackloz (Aug 23, 2011)

Myself and 3 friends all upgraded 2 years ago to the Genie, and they all upgraded free with the protection plan. I went through a local dealer. All three of them got HR34's and I got a 44. Yes I had to pay for mine but I simply added the 44 to my account and still kept my 24. Where as my friends all got talked into giving up there older DVRs and getting 34/minis. Once they saw my 44 they were pretty mad that they got 34's and DirecTV wouldn't budge on them. That's why I'll always go the local dealer route. It won't ever be a free upgrade but at least I'll always get the exact equipment I want.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

BLMN said:


> Do you know how long is the wait until the reverse 5LNB comes out, if ever ? (I know it is in test yet) this is what is holding me to go 4k since I still use plenty of 119 and the reverse 3LNB would not work for that.


Right now you do NOT need the reverse band LNB for 4K. By the time you do need it (later this year?) I am sure the reverse band 5 LNB will be available.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

texasbrit said:


> Right now you do NOT need the reverse band LNB for 4K. By the time you do need it (later this year?) I am sure the reverse band 5 LNB will be available.


Yes, I will not be upgrading until end of this year. Right now there is nothing in 4K that I desperately need. And only reason I want the 5lnb is because of the few Spanish sport channels left on 119.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

We've had an HDR34 for quite a while, but no clients. I have an HDR24, and two HD25's. The HDR34 is attached to my daughter's 4K TV and an HD25 to my grandaughter's 4K. The HDR24 is on my 1080P LCD(great PQ) and the other H24 to my wife's smaller 720P LCD(great PQ).

The complaint is that the smaller 4K tv on the H25 has a very good PQ, and the 55" 4K Samsung on the HR34 PQ is not as good. Would the HR44 have a better PQ? I have the PP and I'm wondering that if I called that there is a PQ problem, if they would send a tech and possibly an HR44 or fix the HR34's PQ. That's assuming that my daughter wants to give up all her recorded programs. 

Any suggestions.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dmproske said:


> I've been a DTV customer since 2005, have had the protection plan as far back as I can remember. So I called to upgrade my HR24 to a Genie. Since their website says I could upgrade to the "Latest Technology" from DTV I asked over the phone which DVR I would be getting, since the HR54 is the most current. They said most likely a 54.
> So today the tech comes out to do the install while I was at work. He installed a HR44. She asked why not a HR54. He said he did not have a HR54 to install, and that "HR54 IS FOR 4K SYSTEMS ONLY". I am throwing the BS flag on that. Also doesn't seem right to me that when using the upgrade on my protection plan that I am paying extra for, that I would not receive the latest equipment. I understand when replacing broken equipment you receive whatever is available, but I thought upgrading was different.
> 
> I am going to call them, but wanted to get educated here first. HR54 only for 4K??? Is that correct? If not should I have received a 54?
> Thank you for the help.


correct
get the 4k TV first, then upgrade [again]


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Picture quality is the same among all DirecTV HD receivers. The reason you are seeing a picture quality difference has to do with the screen size not the DirecTV receiver, UNLESS you get a 4K client. 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Picture quality is the same among all DirecTV HD receivers. The reason you are seeing a picture quality difference has to do with the screen size not the DirecTV receiver, UNLESS you get a 4K client.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


My 55" 1080P LCD Samsung has a great PQ. But are you speaking of a 4K 55" that would have problems with any D* receiver because of the screen size?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

n3vino said:


> My 55" 1080P LCD Samsung has a great PQ. But are you speaking of a 4K 55" that would have problems with any D* receiver because of the screen size?


correct. Screen size and being a 4K TV. The TV is just "blowing up" the 1080 signal to fill all of the 4K pixels. On a bigger screen you will see more of the difference. Some TVs do better than others at up scaling.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

n3vino said:


> We've had an HDR34 for quite a while, but no clients. I have an HDR24, and two HD25's. The HDR34 is attached to my daughter's 4K TV and an HD25 to my grandaughter's 4K. The HDR24 is on my 1080P LCD(great PQ) and the other H24 to my wife's smaller 720P LCD(great PQ).
> 
> The complaint is that the smaller 4K tv on the H25 has a very good PQ, and the 55" 4K Samsung on the HR34 PQ is not as good. Would the HR44 have a better PQ? I have the PP and I'm wondering that if I called that there is a PQ problem, if they would send a tech and possibly an HR44 or fix the HR34's PQ. That's assuming that my daughter wants to give up all her recorded programs.
> 
> Any suggestions.


What models are the actual 2 4K Tv's?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Picture quality is the same among all DirecTV HD receivers. The reason you are seeing a picture quality difference has to do with the screen size not the DirecTV receiver, UNLESS you get a 4K client.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


I seriously doubt it's screen size. Nope, I'll vote for low refresh rate which is very tricky to figure out with these Tv's since they all lie these days, or connected weird or something....

I'd suggest swapping the two receivers and see what happens to the "PQ"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Screen Door" effect gets more apparent on bigger screens. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> "Screen Door" effect gets more apparent on bigger screens.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


You must not have a 4K tv. There is no screen door effect on then unless you are on top of them...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> You must not have a 4K tv. There is no screen door effect on then unless you are on top of them...


or unless you are feeding it a "lower quality" signal and the TV has a poor upscaler

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

peds48 said:


> correct. Screen size and being a 4K TV. The TV is just "blowing up" the 1080 signal to fill all of the 4K pixels. On a bigger screen you will see more of the difference. Some TVs do better than others at up scaling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


I see. The 55" Samsung does great on blue ray movies and also on 3D blue rays. I guess it has to do with the 1080I signal from D* because it does great with 1080P. We haven't tried any on demand movies from D*. But this is my daughter's tv, so I don't want to do too much experimenting with it. She also doesn't want to give up the 34 Genie because of all her recordings. Thanks for your info and also to all who responded.



inkahauts said:


> What models are the actual 2 4K Tv's?


 The 55" is a curved 4K 3D tv. is a Samsung and the smaller one is a 4K 48" or 49" LG.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

usually "model" means a set of characters like *55UJ6500AB *...


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> You must not have a 4K tv. There is no screen door effect on then unless you are on top of them...


Exactly.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

peds48 said:


> or unless you are feeding it a "lower quality" signal and the TV has a poor upscaler
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Screen Door Effect is the visible fine lines between pixels. The greater pixel density the closer you have to be to the screen to even notice (FP's are a little different). I have not seen an issue with SDE since we got into 1080p displays.

Now combing can be seen by poor scaling/deinterlacing.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

n3vino said:


> I see. The 55" Samsung does great on blue ray movies and also on 3D blue rays. I guess it has to do with the 1080I signal from D* because it does great with 1080P. We haven't tried any on demand movies from D*. But this is my daughter's tv, so I don't want to do too much experimenting with it. She also doesn't want to give up the 34 Genie because of all her recordings. Thanks for your info and also to all who responded.
> 
> The 55" is a curved 4K 3D tv. is a Samsung and the smaller one is a 4K 48" or 49" LG.


I guarantee you the size difference of those to tvs has zero to do with the issue. I'd swap boxes to see what happens.

You may also start simply by playing with each tvs settings. The swap doesn't need to be permanent. Just figure out what's happening. She could etch stuff down and get it swapped if there's actually something wrong with it.


----------

